# PC Games 3/13 mit Exklusiv-Titelstory The Witcher 3 + Top-Vollversion Two Worlds 2 + Crysis 3 Test



## Petra_Froehlich (22. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 3/13 mit Exklusiv-Titelstory The Witcher 3 + Top-Vollversion Two Worlds 2 + Crysis 3 Test* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 3/13 mit Exklusiv-Titelstory The Witcher 3 + Top-Vollversion Two Worlds 2 + Crysis 3 Test


----------



## Kaisan (22. Februar 2013)

Hmm ... spielte schon mit dem Gedanken, mir Two Wolrds 2 in absehbarer Zeit zuzulegen. Tja, danke an PC Games, sind mir zuvorgekommen  Ansonsten: Mal schauen, was das neue Magazin, das allen Anschein nach massig Tests enthalten wird, sonst so bietet. Morgen werde ich mehr wissen - hoffentlich kommt sie pünktlich in den Briefkasten.


----------



## der-jan (22. Februar 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Hmm ... spielte schon mit dem Gedanken, mir Two Wolrds 2 in absehbarer Zeit zuzulegen. Tja, danke an PC Games, sind mir zuvorgekommen ...


naja die two worlds spiele kommen aber in der retail version in der regel recht nett daher - nettes handbuch und besonder die spezial editionen sind lohnenswert - überleg dir doch nochmal ob du nicht lieber dir so ne version holst anstatt "nur" ne magazin vollversion


----------



## LordCrash (22. Februar 2013)

Top, top, top, ich freu mich!


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2013)

Ich freu mich auch. Hoffentlich hab ich dann heute die Ausgabe schon im Briefkasten. Werd' mich dann gleich auf den Witcher 3 Artikel stürzen


----------



## Oelf (23. Februar 2013)

irgendwie werden die ausgaben auch immer dünner, wenn sowas abzusehen ist hätte man den ein oder anderen artikel ruhi etwas umfangreicher gestalten können.

aber ich muss zugeben das ich sie eben erst aus dem briefkasten gefischt habe.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Februar 2013)

Oelf schrieb:


> irgendwie werden die ausgaben auch immer dünner, wenn sowas abzusehen ist hätte man den ein oder anderen artikel ruhi etwas umfangreicher gestalten können.
> 
> aber ich muss zugeben das ich sie eben erst aus dem briefkasten gefischt habe.


 
Kannst du vielleicht konkret sagen, welche Artikel für deinen Geschmack zu kurz gekommen sind? Würde mich interessieren


----------



## Oelf (23. Februar 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht konkret sagen, welche Artikel für deinen Geschmack zu kurz gekommen sind? Würde mich interessieren



die erste sichtung auf dem klo hat mir nichtmal die beine einschlafen lassen 
zu mehr ist es nocht nicht gekommen aber scheinbar hielt dieser monat wirklich nicht mehr bereit.

hab aber auch geschrieben das ich zu diesem zeitpunkt noch nicht reingeschaut hatte und es nur der erste eindruck war, kurz nach weihnachten ist wohl einfach die luft raus.


----------



## MrBungle (24. Februar 2013)

So sehr ich mich über die Vollversion freue, so sehr ärgert es mich, dass die Maus nicht funktioniert. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich jedesmal wenn ich TW2 spielen will, unter den Schreibtisch krabbeln muss, um den X-Box 360 Controller zu deaktivieren? Die Lösungsvorschläge, die das Netz so liefert (in den Optionen den Hardwarecursor deaktivieren bzw. das Programm als admin ausführen) haben nichts daran geändert, dass das Spiel nur Controller-Eingaben akzeptiert, sobald er angeschlossen ist. Auch das Pad jedesmal zu deaktivieren ist wohl sehr unkomfortabel.


----------



## Wamboland (24. Februar 2013)

Danke für den SimCity Vorabtest. Dadurch hab ich meine Vorbestellung gleich storniert. 

Wenn die einzelnen Zonen dicht beisammen wären und man das ganze  (wenn man es will) wirklich als Stadtteile hätte aufziehen können, dann  wäre ich schon zufrieden gewesen. Ich hätte damit dann kein Problem  gehabt. Aber so wirkt es einfach unrealistisch das man 500.000 Einwohner  auf der Fläche einer Kleinstadt hat. Zudem werden die neuen  Straßenfunktionen damit doch nutzlos. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn eine  Straße schön anzulegen weil man nie den Platz dafür hat.  

Es ist einfach eher ein SimVillage und kein SimCity. 

Spielen werde ich es, aber  nicht zu dem Preis - wenn es dann irgendwann so für 25€ zu haben ist,  dann überlege ich es mir mal.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Februar 2013)

Hab schon mal ein wenig reingeschaut. Macht auf den ersten Blick einen sehr guten Eindruck. Was mich vor allem sehr erfreut hat, wie kritisch ihr mit dem Thema Command & Conquer und Sim City umgegangen seid, auch mal unangenehme Fragen gestellt und selbst Stellung dazu bezogen habt. Das würde ich mir öfter so wünschen. Kompliment dafür, Peter 

Und ich habe noch eine Frage zu dieser Vollversion: Zu Two Worlds 2 gibt es ja noch ein Addon. Ist das normal im Handel kaufbare Addon denn mit der Two Worlds 2 Vollversion der PCG nutzbar? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hab schon mal ein wenig reingeschaut. Macht auf den ersten Blick einen sehr guten Eindruck. Was mich vor allem sehr erfreut hat, wie kritisch ihr mit dem Thema Command & Conquer und Sim City umgegangen seid, auch mal unangenehme Fragen gestellt und selbst Stellung dazu bezogen habt. Das würde ich mir öfter so wünschen. Kompliment dafür, Peter


 
Danke für die netten Worte. Was raus muss, das muss raus. Gerade bei diesen zwei Spielen läuft meiner Meinung nach einiges schief.


----------



## Bast3l (24. Februar 2013)

ok two worlds interessiert mich jetzt wieder, aber könntet ihr auch mal wieder ein anderes genre als vollversion nehmen? 

danke


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2013)

Bast3l schrieb:


> ok two worlds interessiert mich jetzt wieder, aber könntet ihr auch mal wieder ein anderes genre als vollversion nehmen?
> 
> danke


 
z.B. so ein RTS? Vielleicht eines das im Zweiten Weltkrieg spielt?`


----------



## LordCrash (25. Februar 2013)

Warum gibt es eigentlich nicht endlich mal eine digitale Ausgabe der PC Games, d.h. eine Ausgabe für PC/Mac? Immerhin verfügt ja in der Regel jeder eurer Leser/Abonnenten über einen PC (sonst hätte man ja wenig vom Magazin....), aber nur wenige davon haben ein iPad. Andere Magazine, vor allem im englischsprachigen Raum, bieten digitale Versionen auch schon lange an. Der Vorteil dieser Ausgaben ist die Vermeidung von Papier (gut für die Umwelt), das Vermeiden von Stapeln von Magazinen in der Wohnung, eine verbesserte Archivierung und letztlich auch die Möglichkeit der Einbindung von medialen Inhalten in das Magazin (Videos, Soundtracks, Online-Inhalte,....).

Ich wäre sofort dabei, von der Printausgabe zu einer guten digitalen Ausgabe zu wechseln.


----------



## Sanador (26. Februar 2013)

Auf Two Worlds 2 ( blöder Name übrigens  ) habe ich schon länger ein Auge geworfen, danke für diese Vollversion! 
Gibt es eigentlich Mods für das Spiel, die zum Beispiel das hässliche Interface ändern?


----------



## angelan (27. Februar 2013)

Aber: wo soll eigentlich bei dem Spiel die "spektakulärer Grafik" sein?  - maßlos übertrieben.
Grafik ist gut, aber auf keinen Fall spektakulär.

Aber das ist mir bei euch von der PC Games schon öfter aufgefallen: sobald es etwas auf Heft DVD gibt, ist es plötzlich supertoll.

Einmal gab es als Vollversion "Legend - Hand of God" - wurde als tolles Action Rollenspiel angepriesen, erhielt komischerweis von euch aber vorher nur 69% und hat sich vielleicht auch deshalb nicht besonders verkauft. Als es dann auf Heft DVD war, war von den 69% nichts mehr zu hören, das Spiel ist durch die DVD bei PCG plötzlich scheinbar um Längen besser geworden.


----------



## angelan (27. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> naja die two worlds spiele kommen aber in der retail version in der regel recht nett daher - nettes handbuch und besonder die spezial editionen sind lohnenswert - überleg dir doch nochmal ob du nicht lieber dir so ne version holst anstatt "nur" ne magazin vollversion



Habe auch die Retailversionen - haben wirklich nette Extras - so hängen bei mir beide große Karten im Zimmer (Din a 2)


----------



## MarcBrehme (27. Februar 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Auf Two Worlds 2 ( blöder Name übrigens  ) habe ich schon länger ein Auge geworfen, danke für diese Vollversion!
> Gibt es eigentlich Mods für das Spiel, die zum Beispiel das hässliche Interface ändern?


 
Es gibt leider nicht viele Mods für TW2, aber du könntest vielleicht mal _Smaller Interface Icons_ (kleinere Icons) und die _Inventory Mod_ (vergrößertes Inventar) probieren. Zu finden sind sie u. a. in der Mod-Rubrik im offiziellen Forum.


----------



## radinger (27. Februar 2013)

Ich hab ja letzten Monat noch nichts gesagt, weil ich dachte es ist vielleicht eine einmalige Sache aufgrund akuten Themenmangels, aber da die aktuelle Ausgabe wieder nur 130 Seiten hat, muss ich das jetzt ansprechen.

*Ist das eine dauerhafte Reduktion des Heftinhalts? Immerhin ist das eine Kürzung von fast 10% bei gleich bleibendem Preis!*

Nach dem Wegfall des Pappcovers der nächste Tiefschlag... 


Allerdings habe ich euch auch was erfreuliches mitzuteilen:
Ich weiß nicht, ob sich noch wer daran erinnert, aber ich habe mich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit beschwert, dass ich als österreichischer Abonnent die Zeitschrift fast immer erst mit unzumutbarer Verspätung bekomme. Deshalb traute ich kaum meinen Augen, als ich heute die PCG 3/13 pünktlich zum Erscheinungstermin im Postkasten hatte. Hat sich da vielleicht doch wer vom Verlag des Problems angenommen, anstatt die gesamte Schuld auf die österreichische Post zu schieben? Hoffentlich funktioniert das auch in Zukunft.


----------



## Gr1nder17 (27. Februar 2013)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand Probleme mit der DVD? Hatte bis jetzt nie welche aber diesmal kann ich die videos nicht gucken weil der VLC player(der immer bombe funktioniert) ZU LANGE BUFFERT ?!?


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (27. Februar 2013)

Nach längerer Zeit habe ich mir mal wieder eine PCGames geholt und ich bin positiv überrascht. Der Schreibstil hat sich wieder gebessert. Dieses "kühle" ist wieder eher einem "wohligen" gewichen. Die Seitenanzahl ist natürlich weit entfernt von dem, was es noch vor 5-10 Jahren in die Hand gab. Aber damit wird man sich wohl in der Print-Branche abfinden müssen.... Es sei denn, man besinnt sich als Leser wieder darauf, konsequenter Print-Magazine zu kaufen, anstatt die Infos kostenlos im Netz zu lesen. 

Am besten hat mir der Crysis-3-Test (samt HD-Video) gefallen. Der Test zu Alien: Colonial Marines war mir etwas zu knapp. Ich würde mir generell eine einheitliche Vorgehensweise wünschen, egal ob AAA- oder Nischentitel.

Der Kurzreport zu THQ´s Beerdigung war auch sehr ansprechend.

Was mir dagegen garnicht gefällt, ist die "WISTA"-Rubrik. Naja, gegen die Rubrik an sich spricht nichts, aber müsst ihr unbedingt auf diesen unsäglichen Abkürzungszug aufspringen? Kann man die Wörter nicht auch einfach ausschreiben? ... zumal man dann auch nicht einen Extra-Kasten bräuchte, um die Abkürzung (die übrigens nicht ansprechend klingt) zu erklären...  Es gibt meiner Meinung nach mit LOL, ROFL und Co. schon genug "I-net-Speech" an allen passenden und unpassenden Orten. Aber dieses ständige Abkürzen von Spielenamen CODO2, SC:HOTS, usw. sind einfach nur nervig. Bitte, schreibt es doch einfach aus... büddeeee


----------



## MrBungle (28. Februar 2013)

So, selbst ist der Mann: Wen es auch stört, dass bei angeschlossenem Gamepad keine Maussteuerung möglich ist, wer kann das durch Ändern/Erstellen eines Registry-Eintrags beheben:
Für 32 Bit:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Reality Pump\TwoWorlds2\Interface\EnablePad

Für 64 Bit:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Reality Pump\TwoWorlds2\Interface\EnablePad

(oder nach twoworlds2 suchen)

Der Eintrag ist ein DWord mit Wert 0. So, jetzt kann ich endlich loslegen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2013)

Ist das nicht ein wenig umständlich? Man kann doch in Windows im Gerätemanager sein Gamepad einfach deaktivieren und später, wenn man es wieder braucht, wieder aktivieren. Geht doch viel einfacher und schneller


----------



## MrBungle (28. Februar 2013)

Nun ja, das müsste ich ja jedesmal machen, das halte wiederum ich für umständlich. So ändere ich einmal die Registry und hab dann meine Ruhe, gesetz den Fall, ich möchte nicht mit dem Gamepad spielen.


----------



## bushido1983 (3. März 2013)

Habt ihr Probleme mit der Auslieferung? Bei mir im Ort, gibt es die neue PC Games immer noch nicht. Die Ausgabe 02/13 ist überall maßenhaft zu finden, die neue Ausgabe leider nicht....


----------



## XxdAcRoWxX (4. März 2013)

Das Problem habe ich auch, jeden Laden hier im Ort abgesucht aber keine aktuelle PC Games gefunden (


----------



## Enisra (4. März 2013)

Fragt eure Händler einfach danach


----------



## Gahmuret (6. März 2013)

In diesem Heft war der Fehlerteufel öfter am Werk.
 Systemanforderungen kann man auf uplay, origins und steram? nachlesen???
oder bei dragonborm bei einem Bild zitat "Ihr neuer Erzfeind in Dragonborn wird versuchen, Sie zu daran hindern...." <--sollte das zu nicht nach daran stehen?


----------



## PaokisG4 (9. März 2013)

Also hier meine Meinung: Das Heft mal wieder toll und auch die beiden CDs mit den Videos sind einfach hammer !! (Extended)

Das einzig negative fand ich diesmal das Spiel, das ist meiner Meinung nach doch nicht so toll wonach es aussieht  

Hoffentlich wird die nächste Ausgabe mit R.U.S.E. besser 

Grüße


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (11. März 2013)

Ach ja, falls jemand noch den Code für Two Worlds 2 braucht, kann er/sie sich per PM melden. Mich interessiert das Spiel nicht...

EDIT: So, endlich habe ich den Post wieder gefunden. Der Code ist bereits vergeben. Sorry, an die drei anderen, die sich in der letzten Woche noch deswegen meldeten.


----------



## staplerfahrer (20. März 2013)

Ich find das Spiel toll. Vor lauter spielen bin ich nicht dazu gekommen die videos anzugucken. Normalerweise ist das das erste was ich mache. Werde ich jetzt aber nachholen


----------

